# Drove to the University of MS (Ole Miss)...



## rusty9 (Jul 7, 2010)

...and took some pictures

1.






2. pano crop





3. tunnel from which the [football] team runs out





4. 





5. Ventress Hall





6. The Lyceum





7. Walk of Champions


----------



## MHRISH (Jul 7, 2010)

Great shots Rusty. I have made several shots of VHS from that same spot. I really like the one of the Chucky Mullins plaque, and I think the Lyceum shot is beautiful. I have shot the Lyceum many times but not from that viewpoint. Ventress hall is really pretty. We always tailgate between Ventress and the stage in the Grove.


----------



## rusty9 (Jul 7, 2010)

MHRISH said:


> I really like the one of the Chucky Mullins plaque



thanks. when i got there i realized the head statue was just screwed in before games; probably so no one steals it.

thanks for the nice comments


----------



## dak1b (Jul 7, 2010)

I like #5 and #6


----------



## rusty9 (Jul 7, 2010)

bump


----------



## bpittman2 (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi Rusty - I came across your photos of Ole Miss while doing a search for images of The Lyceum.  You've got a nice one posted and I would like to use it as part of an Ole Miss t-shirt layout.  Will pay $

If you are interested, shoot me your mailing address.

This t-shirt will end up in Hibbett Sports initially - not sure where else at present, but hopefully on campus in Oxford.

Thanks for your consideration.

Billy Pittman
billy@weezabi.com


----------



## rusty9 (Aug 16, 2010)

i need advice? anyone here think he's legit?


----------



## TJ K (Aug 16, 2010)

rusty9 said:


> i need advice? anyone here think he's legit?



You be the judge. Look at his site. Weezabi.com doesn't look like anything has every actually been produced. I don't know if I would really trust it. His post was a little better than usual as he used your username and not too generic  but it's really up to you I guess. I'm not sure what to think really.


----------



## Geaux (Aug 16, 2010)

Weezabi

It's definitely a tshirt shop lol, but Bama shirts ... blegh!

Nice shots Rusty, the only thing wrong with them though .... it's Ole Miss. lol  GEAUX TIGERS!


----------



## misstwinklytoes (Aug 16, 2010)

Geaux said:


> Weezabi
> 
> It's definitely a tshirt shop lol, but Bama shirts ... blegh!
> 
> Nice shots Rusty, the only thing wrong with them though .... it's Ole Miss. lol  GEAUX TIGERS!



:thumbup: lol Hell Yeah!  (I can't help it, I'm a LA girl.)


----------

